# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  dojenje nakon antibiotika

## jantara

Da li netko zna kada bih mogla početi s dojenjem obzirom da sam zadnju turu antibiotika( sumameda) popila u petak?
cika je pod kljucem ali ne znam koliko dugo će još izdržati, teško je trogodišnjakinjama toliko dugo muljati, svaki dan pita jesi li popila tu tabletu  :Smile:  
Je li dovoljno 72 sata da se izluči iz organizma?

----------


## ljerka

Molim? Pa kako misliš ne cikite toliko dugo? Pa mi isto cikimo još uvijek, pila sam atb već prije i normalno smo cikili. Nisu oni više tako mali, a uostalom, pa i oni piju atb. Dakle, brzo daj djetetu ciku!

----------

